# Running two firewalls



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been running Avast for along time but I wanted to try out AVG. I've had them both running for the last couple of days. Is this a bad idea, should i shut off one or the other?


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Unless you bought AVG I wouldn't use it. But this is my opinion. For me it takes forever! to scan my comp, (I have AVG Free), and when I had a virus on my comp it found viruses while I was scanning with Ad-aware, not when I scanned with AVG. Not to dissapoint you cause I don't like it; I prefer my trusty Ad-aware, McAfee, spybot s&d, Hijackthis, CWShredder, and to top it off, Firefox. However, a lot of respectable people, (PC World, People on TSF, etc.) recommend AVG.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh, and I don't know if Windows Firewall is any good but that's the 1 I use.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it's not usually a problem if you have permissions set correctly, but if you start having access problems, try closing one wall down.

i know many people who use multiple walls, for reasons unknown to me, but they don't have issues with it once they get it all set right.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok. Are we talking about firewalls or antivirus? 

I have heard that some antivirus programs can run together. Not sure about AVG and Avast. I always just run one realtime scanner. Just turn off the real time scanner in avast and load AVG.

If you are talking about firewalls. No. Only one firewall at a time.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm talking about anti-virus. 
I like avast. It always seems to be updating itself, so it seems like they must do a good job with with keeping things current. I was interested in AVG because alot of people seem to reccommend that anti-virus. I ran the scan once and it didn't detect anything but that was after I ran the Avast scan which did find something. So far I haven't had any problems with running both simultaneously. As far as ease of use AVG seems easy to figure out but that is not an issue now that I know how Avast works. I just wonder if one is better than the other.
So far I have not noticed AVG updating itself but that may be because it doesn't announce itself like Avast does. 'Virus data base has been updated' that used to scare the crap out of me but now I'm used to it.

BTW since there is a little talk about firewalls...
I use sygate on one computer and zone alarm on four other computers (1 personal and 3 work related.) I like both firewalls.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well right now my AVG is doing a scan without my doing. I was wondering why my Firefox was running slow, so when I minimized my ff do go do something, I came back and saw AVG was doing a "Complete Test". This is pretty cool, but it never finds anything.


----------

